# Anyone moving to Melbourne Aug 2011?



## BrumLeedsLad (Jul 6, 2010)

Hi guys, my girlfriend and I are moving to Melbourne in August 2011 (one way flight booked, very excited), and would be happy to share experiences, ideas, worries, excitement with anybody moving over at a similar time.

Also if you have recently moved, any tips for the first few weeks? Priorities for us are jobs and accommodation (and TFN's, bank account opening, etc). I am a Management Accountant and my gf is a teacher (either primary or special education)...

Hope to hear from you.......


----------



## Zultan (Aug 4, 2009)

Check out this thread :: http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...st-things-do-when-you-arrive-parts-1-4-a.html

Hope everything goes well for you. Happy new year and best of luck )


----------



## Fin (Jan 4, 2011)

*Melbourne 2011*

Hi there, 

First of all, congratulations on gaining you visas and the one way tickets!

I live in leeds and I teach special needs in a High school. This is the second time we have embarked upon the emmigration merry-go-round and un-sure if we will take the plunge.

I am interested in why you chose Melbourne over other cities and what the job propects for your wife will be?

Regards

Finlay




BrumLeedsLad said:


> Hi guys, my girlfriend and I are moving to Melbourne in August 2011 (one way flight booked, very excited), and would be happy to share experiences, ideas, worries, excitement with anybody moving over at a similar time.
> 
> Also if you have recently moved, any tips for the first few weeks? Priorities for us are jobs and accommodation (and TFN's, bank account opening, etc). I am a Management Accountant and my gf is a teacher (either primary or special education)...
> 
> Hope to hear from you.......


----------



## kp1402 (Jan 17, 2011)

Hey BLL. 

Congrats on your upcoming move! My wife and I are in a similiar situation but at the real beginning of the journey- haven't applied for a visa yet but (hopefully) looking to make the move to Oz (have our eye on Melbourne too!) by the end of the year if all goes well.... 

We're both accountants and have seen this is on the "scarce skills" list. Keen to find out from you - were you the main applicant for your move? if so, how long did your application take to be approved? just want to get an idea of whether a move by year end is possible given where we are now... having a quick look around this forum it looks like 12 months is considered standard?

Other than that - any fears/worries while over there - main one is cost of living and cost of housing! Even though salaries (based on the bit of research I've done on the large jobs databases like Seek) appear to be comparable/if not maybe a bit bit better if directly translate to GBP (can only vouch for personal experience in London) house prices seem absolutely ridiculous! Have also heard that day to day expenses can also be a bit of a shock as well as paying for private medical etc. Although have to say, the "excitement" factor of being there beats all those worries hands down (especially now that is winter over here and the mcg is looking so good on telly!)

Anyway, apologies for the ramblings! All the best for getting everything sorted! 

KP


----------



## georgie5379 (Jan 18, 2011)

congratulations in getting the one-way ticket! you won't be disappointed. melbourne is a great city!

i'm not quite at the same stage as you, having moved to melbourne from the UK 2yrs ago, but i know what you're going through and will be happy to answer any questions you might have.

i went to uni in b'ham and have very fond memories so please say hi for me


----------



## DaneD (Jan 18, 2011)

Hi Brumleedslad,

I too am planning on moving to Melbourne later this year; on a Prospective Marriage Visa. I've spent quite abit of time there and love the place. Hopefully I won't be waiting until summer to get the visa though!

With regards to accomodation, I guess it depends on what you are after. My fiance and I are a young couple and will be living near the city in Hawthorn, just because we want a little more action than you will get in the outer suburbs. 

I have spent most of my time living in Richmond (I lived there for a year). And I have spent time in Toorak and Hawthorn. I really enjoyed all the different places. Toorak is lovely and leafy but also close the to city. I personally prefer the South Eastern suburbs. There's some great places in the north too, Carlton, Fitzroy, Brunswick etc, but I find that there are too many hipsters and try hards around those parts! I have been told by a few Melbournians that the western suburbs are the areas not to live around. But, I wouldn't really know personally.


----------



## BrumLeedsLad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Melbourne*

Hi Finlay,

Thanks for the congrats. Good to hear from somebody in Leeds.

Interested to hear why this is round 2 of emingration?

As for Melbourne, we went through a process of elimination of the large cities ...and rejected Darwin (too hot) Adelaide (not enough going on) Perth (too remote) Brisbane (not the best for accountants) thus leaving Sydney and Melbourne....and the more European culture,many accountancy jobs and slightly lower costs of Melbourne is what made the final decision.....I'll find out in March when I vaildate my visa......

On the teaching front, my girlfriend has already registered with the Victorian Institute of Teaching, and can teach from day 1. She has also had positive responses from teaching agencies and it seems if either of us were to secure work before arrival, it would be my girlfriend.

Hope this helps your decision making.

Regards,
Simon




Fin said:


> Hi there,
> 
> First of all, congratulations on gaining you visas and the one way tickets!
> 
> ...


----------



## BrumLeedsLad (Jul 6, 2010)

*Melbourne*

Hi KP,

Yes, I was the main applicant. The process took 8 months for us (from engaging our agent to receiving the visa). A key contributer to being fast tracked was gaining 9/9 on each of the IELTS tests. I believe 7/9 is required to enable fastracking - although note of caution, the process seems to have changed since we received our visa.

On the costs-front, yes house prices are ridiculous but am not sure they can be sustained...i think it's going to be which shock causes a crash rather than whether there will be a house-price crash. We will be renting for the first year so we have time to assess the situation. Also, the current AUD/GBP rate does make salaries and costs seem higher. Currency aside, it seems the outdoor lifestyle affords more 'free' options e.g. beach / making most of weather, but large purchases (2nd hand cars / furniture) are very expensive.

Good luck with your decision and application.

Let me know if you have any other questions.

Cheers,
BrumLeedsLad



kp1402 said:


> Hey BLL.
> 
> Congrats on your upcoming move! My wife and I are in a similiar situation but at the real beginning of the journey- haven't applied for a visa yet but (hopefully) looking to make the move to Oz (have our eye on Melbourne too!) by the end of the year if all goes well....
> 
> ...


----------



## rajendrantst (Sep 14, 2011)

I live in leeds and I teach special needs in a High school. This is the second time we have embarked upon the emmigration merry-go-round and un-sure if we will take the plunge...THANK YOU


----------

